# Going to the Pima air museum this morning.



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am heading to the Pima Air Museum in an hour. I will report back tonight for what I saw. Hopefully I can also take the Davis-Montham bone yard tour.


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh man, that's one of the best! I have some pictures of that Wildcat and that Army Texan somewhere. I hope you got a good camera and with video. You're really going to like this!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 14, 2012)

Wish I could have met you there, but just couldn't get away from work. Hope you can see the Titan missile silo as well.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm back!! Spent 7 hours. I took plenty of pictures but I forgot the USB cable to upload them. GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!

I also took the boneyard tour and as expected, was not disappointed in the least.

As for the Titan-2 missile museum ..... going to do do that in the morning. 8)

What did I like best? ..... hmmmmmmmm ..... Was it the B36? Was it the B58? Was it the B24? Was it the B29? I will have to think about it.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the pics. I am hoping to get out there next April.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Evan, if you want to see the F111's; you had better see them sooner than later.

The tour guide said that since the RAAF has gotten rid of theirs, the USAF will not keep the F111's around for parts. Probably within a year, they will start to be scrapped.


----------



## Rocketeer (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been 3 times - each time had a problem
first - a hanger on did not believe my warning that I wanted to send all day there and that I wanted to photo every aircraft as I had dreamt of going since I was a boy - had to leave after an hour of his whinging.
second - only had an hour!!!
third - forgot my sunglasses so walking around outside was crazily painful.

Going back soon - hope I have learned!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2012)

If I said I wasn't jealous, I'd be lying! 

I would love to get down there someday to wander around and load up memory cards with an insane amount of photos...

Looking forward to the pix!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2012)

I took one picture with my cell phone and here it is.

This museum is a two day event.

Take one day to go to the the museum and the Davis-Montham boneyard tour. Take a second day to take video or to investigate anything you missed. Its possible that the Titan-2 museum could also be combined into day 2. I will let you know.

Doing this tour in the summer has its benefits. Even though it is HOT!, HOT!, HOT!; that cuts down the number of visitors, whom usually end up in the pictures you would normally take. Plus, you get good sun angles (for the pictures) for all the hours the museum is open.

Do not come here with anyone who does not like aviation history. Dont waste your time and theirs. Period.

And do bring sunglasses. The sun is very bright in the desert. As bad as reflecting off snow.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2012)

I created a warbird album called "Pima Museum". I've started uploading pictures. I have a lot to upload so its going to take several days to upload, then I have to add captions and details. Check back from time to time to see whats been added to to the album.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2012)

Excellent, I'll definately be checking it out!

Thanks!


----------

